# CBS All Access



## REBerg (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone else having connectivity problems with this service?
I thought I could stream _Star Trek: Discovery_ through a Roku unit, but the signal frequently dropped out completely. I was forced to start back at square one each time -- only to pick up an episode at random points when I hit "resume." Not a satisfying way to watch anything.
Checking around, I read that Roku problems with CBS All Access were a "known issue," and they are working on a solution. I had to take a laptop out of semi-retirement and painfully upgrade to Windows 10, which streams without a glitch.
Beyond that, as long as I'm ranting, the title "CBS All Access" led me to believe that I would be able to access the entire CBS television library with a subscription. Not the case. _Person of Interest_, for example, has no episodes available. Other series have only some seasons online.
I guess I'll be paying $6 per month for one show.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 1, 2017)

Sorry. It's not worth for me to include CBC into my forfait. There no other channels where you can watch the series ?


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 1, 2017)

On the other side of the Pond, I understand you have to use Netflix to watch ST.

I've had All Access for 2 years+ now, and am quite happy with it!  Thousands of episodes from dozens and dozens of shows, almost all of which I like!


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Sorry. It's not worth for me to include CBC into my forfait. There no other channels where you can watch the series ?



Not as far as I know. I suppose the smartest thing to do is simply wait until the series comes out on disc.



Cathbad said:


> On the other side of the Pond, I understand you have to use Netflix to watch ST.



Another sore point. I've subscribed to, but rarely used, Netflix for 5-6 years.
So, if I drop CBS All Access (which I am unlikely to use much more than Netflix) and Netflix, I'll save close to $200 per year. That should be more than enough to cover _Star Trek: Discovery_ on blu-ray, which I would probably purchase anyway.
Hah! CBS, your money-grubbing plan didn't work.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 1, 2017)

Just by curiosity, do you have access to our Canadian channels like Space ?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Just by curiosity, do you have access to our Canadian channels like Space ?


Probably not. I just tried test-watching a _Killjoys_ episode on the Space web site and was told the episode was not available in my region. I assume "region" means the US and "that episode" means everything on the channel.
The Space program lineup looks like a sci-fi/fantasy fan's dream. How about getting Bell Media to spin off a SpaceAmerica channel for DirecTV to pick up?
If you succeed, I've got a crisp $5 bill for you --  made available by canceling CBS All Access.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 1, 2017)

Where else would I get my daily Perry Mason fix?!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 1, 2017)

I know that feeling. It happens me all the time for those links you provide.

Not a fan of Bell Media. Too expensive and Customer Service really sucks. I got the program through another giant, Videotron. I would gladly cut all the others channels if I could keep this one. Funny thing. When I tried to convince Videotron about that,  they told me Space is an American program.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2017)

Alexa said:


> they told me Space is an American program


North American


----------

